# Savinelli Roma Deluxe vs La Pavoni?



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I can't find much out about the savinelli other than it's a rebadged Zaccino, but I can't find much out about them either! Anyone know if they're significantly different/better/worse to La Pavonis?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I found a very useful thread on here that answered most questions, but I can't find clarity on whether it's a lever or sprung lever anyone know?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

The Roma deluxe I mean of course


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I believe all the new model zacconi are non springs ..They use to do a spring lever .

I have an Savenilli awaiting a bit of work ..

It is very similar to a La Pavoni , possibly a little more solid and the bases don't rust .

The function of it would be identical

The older Riviera had longer group heads to accommodate the spring.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> I believe all the new model zacconi are non springs ..They use to do a spring lever .
> 
> I have an Savenilli awaiting a bit of work ..
> 
> ...


I saw some photos of a dismantled Savenilli, and there was no rust on the base or the drip tray, that impressed me.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> I saw some photos of a dismantled Savenilli, and there was no rust on the base or the drip tray, that impressed me.


I think the bases are brass, chrome plated ??

Slightly more complicated to fully strip down and rebuild I am led to believe .

The one I have does look very well built .


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your feedback, it seems that the machine is intrinsically a Zacconi Riviera Deluxe that was sold as a Savinelli if purchased through Caffe Italia for £649

: https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/savinelli-roma-deluxe.html

It is a non spring machine renowned for a brass / chrome and stainless construction hence lack of rusty elements.


----------

